# Dutch Capuchine on my balcony: Questions



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi everyone! For almost the last two months, we have had a beautiful yellow and white Old Dutch Capuchine come to our city hi-rise apartment balcony in LA! Every day he visits on and off, several times throughout the day, from 7 or 8am until just before dusk to eat and drink, but he does not stay.

Because of our indoor pets and our very noisy sliding balcony door, I can't easily get near him to see how tame he is, but he seems to startle at every noise, so I don't think he's very used to people. He is not banded.

WE LOVE HIM! And we have some questions for you all...

(1) Are there feral Capuchines or is he definitely a lost or abandoned domestic bird? (He always travels alone, although on one occasion he tolerated a feral Rock pigeon sitting on the ledge and sharing some of his food for a half hour or so. They did not get closer than several feet apart, and I believe he finally "shooed" the Rock pigeon away. He stayed longer that day, seeming to "claim his turf" too.)

(2) How can we encourage him to spend the night? We can't see where he goes to but would certainly love him to spend longer here and have a safe nest.

(3) Should we try to trap him? 

(4) We expect to be in this apartment for at least a year more, but we want to make sure he is always taken care of. If we moved, could we take him with us? Could he be taught to home even then? He looks full-sized to me.

All advice is appreciated! We know little about pigeons and certainly have never seen any like this majestic fellow (or lady, I guess!)

Thank you very much! Susan


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Susan, Welcome.

1) Capuchines are definitely not feral. They are a type of show pigeon. I would venture to guess your little visitor is lost or has been abandoned.  Without any identification, it would be pretty hard to try & locate the owner.

2) You can place a dish of seeds & water on your balcony. 

3) Yes, I would suggest trying to catch him. Capuchines are not street smart pigeons.

4) They make wonderful pets. I have two white Capuchines that were rescued from the streets. Mikko, our first rescue is pictured in my avatar.  

Any chance you could get a picture of him & post it?

Cindy

I just reread your post & forgot to mention, if you were to capture this pij, you could certainly take him with you, in the event you moved. However, Capuchines should not be let out to free fly as they are not homing pigeons.


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

*Hi Cindy!*

Thanks so much for your reply! 

Do you think it is possible that he is someone's homing pet that is set free from morning to night? Would there be any way to figure this out? It would be horrible if that was the case and we trapped him.

We have set up a little buffet on the balcony for him and also a family of sparrows that stops by.  

For him, we have Foy's feed with corn, their Pigeon Candy mix, bird greens from the pet store, freeze dried mealworms, pigeon grit and charcoal, and a bowl of water at drink and bathe in. Is there anything else he might like? What do they usually sleep in at night?

How do you exercise your birds? Are they sad that they can't fly free any more, do you think? This guy is so majestic in flight and seems to love the view from our balcony railing on the 14th story. He sits there for long periods of time. It's hard to think of him staying indoors all the time...

How did you catch your birds -- did you use one of the wire traps? I see that Foy's sells one...

I will try to post a picture as soon as we get a good one. I have been taking hundreds of them through the window, but none have really come out well yet. 

Thank you!
Susan


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

downtownbirdies said:


> * *Thanks so much for your reply! *
> 
> ** *Do you think it is possible that he is someone's homing pet that is set free from morning to night? Would there be any way to figure this out? It would be horrible if that was the case and we trapped him.*
> 
> ...


* You're most welcome.  

** No. I've never known an Old Dutch Capuchine to be allowed to free fly & then fly back home. They're show pigeons. 

*** Pigeons do well on a dove/pigeon seed mix with a separate dish of oyster shell grit (This is what I give my birds) as well as fresh water.

**** Mine sleep in their nesting baskets.  

*** ** My two Capuchines share an 8ft L x 6ft W x 6ft H inside aviary with 3 other pigeons. 1 is Mikko's mate & the other two are their offspring. 
With regard to Capuchines, they are usually confined to some type of cage as they are used for showing. 

Mikko was found wandering the streest & was rescued by a very nice lady who was unable to keep him. Malio was also found wandering the streets & was taken to a rescue center & I adopted him. 

Cindy


----------

